# Crazy stuff is frequent



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I just saw an add, asking 80$US for my used cassette.
I only did 500 miles, i put a new chain and it skips . . .
12 speeds, 10/52

comments said it should be in the garbage

i looked a replacement is 240$

We do not need 12S, my 10S 11/46 does the job, needs less replacement
and is way cheaper and ya less adjustment.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Hell yeah brother!


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

33red said:


> I just saw an add, asking 80$US for my used cassette.


I'm confused, I think.
Let me see if I understand.
You have a used cassette -- you want $80 for it.
Then you saw an ad (add) for it.
I'm assuming you saw the ad that you placed for your used cassette. Right? Maybe in the newspaper classifieds or on Craigslist?
I'll try to make sense of the remainder of your post once this first sentence is clarified.
Thanks,
=sParty


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Hmmm, I’ve got 850 miles on my original, stock Shimano 10-52 12sp cassette and chain. Chain is just now stretched to the 0.5mm (1/2 millimeter) mark according to my gauge, and I’ll replace it at the 0.75mm stretch mark. The cassette looks like it has a lot of life left, as long as I keep fresh chains on it.

I’ve not adjusted the rear derailleur once, other than a minor barrel adjustment for cable break in.

I can’t relate to what you‘re saying.

Stop riding like such a clod. Stuff lasts longer.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

I run a sunrace 11 speed 11-50. Cost about $80usd new. Works better than my xt...


----------



## craftworks (Aug 24, 2004)

2000km original SLX cassette and chain ring STILL going fresh 
one chain replaced @ 1500km

shift clean and maintain fella


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Most of my components keep truckin' on. 

You're welcome [for the update].


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

My 10 speed made 750 miles before the chain stretched 0.75. No noticeable wear on the gears, and it still worked fine, but I replaced the chain because $29 seems like a small price to pay for extended life on the rest of the stuff.


----------



## DeeCount (Oct 3, 2020)

Sparticus said:


> I'll try to make sense of the remainder of your post once this first sentence is clarified.
> Thanks,
> =sParty


I read the post a couple of times trying to figure out what was being communicated..... I still don't know😜


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Maybe i did not express myself clearly,
when i wrote ....
I just saw an add, asking 80$US for my used cassette.
I only did 500 miles, i put a new chain and it skips . . .
12 speeds, 10/52 

said differently i meant ....

i saw an add
a person was asking 80$US for a used cassette
he wrote i only did 500 miles with it
i put a new chain and it skips, 12S 10/52
many comments from other people 
said it should be in a garbage can


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm just going to assume english is not your first language, eh? 
(Which is fine)


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

rideit said:


> I'm just going to assume english is not your first language, eh?
> (Which is fine)


You are correct, i was borned in Quebec et le francais est ma langue maternelle.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

33red said:


> Maybe i did not express myself clearly,
> when i wrote ....
> I just saw an add, asking 80$US for my used cassette.
> I only did 500 miles, i put a new chain and it skips . . .
> ...


Thanks for clarifying, 33red.
I admit I'm easily frustrated by posts in which situations or ideas are not articulated clearly.
Anyway, so the cassette you're talking about isn't yours.
No one, including you, knows how that particular cassette was treated, whether it was abused or babied.
I guess I'd say due to this lack of knowledge and the fact that the cassette isn't your own, who cares whether this mystery cassette belongs in the garbage can or not?
Maybe I still don't understand the original question or the point of your post.
Are you just complaining about 11-12 speed drivetrains in general?
Don't want one? Don't buy one.
=sParty


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

c'est super, j'ai envie de rouler à nouveau au Québec!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I guess I'd pass on buying that cassette.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Sparticus said:


> Thanks for clarifying, 33red.
> I admit I'm easily frustrated by posts in which situations or ideas are not articulated clearly.
> Anyway, so the cassette you're talking about isn't yours.
> No one, including you, knows how that particular cassette was treated, whether it was abused or babied.
> ...


Two things make no sense,
A- selling a cassette that is useless for 80$
B- no assisted bike needs a 10/52. I have tiny legs, very little power and i am fine with 11/46.
You r saying i can choose, well not many new bikes are offered in 10S it limits my options
but lucky me i found a 2021 and i love it.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

33red said:


> Two things make no sense,
> A- selling a cassette that is useless for 80$


What about $50?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

He was offered 3$ to show there is no interest


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I like my 10-52 cassette. Why not? I guess it depends how hilly the area you ride in and what’s your cadence and power level used.


----------



## kmac2 (Sep 18, 2015)

My 10 sp bike was stolen last year. Finally got another bike that has 12 sp (11-50) SRAM NX1 Eagle. Not liking it as much as the 10 sp (10-42) which had XT shifter/derailleur. Not sure if the 10 vs 12 sp or SRAM NX vs Shimano XT makes a bigger difference, but overall I’d like to go back to the 10 speed. It was really all I needed and I don’t want the extra weight from the 2 extra sprockets.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

You need a bilingual cassette, obviously.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

The 12 speed setup on my analog bike works great, and I love the range, but I'd prefer an 8 speed with 11-46 for the eMTB, and the associated thicker more durable chain. If somebody sold an entire groupo that wasn't outdated garbage, I'd be very tempted to make the swap from my existing 10 speed.

Edit: Oh look, somebody heard my request.








Box Four 8S Wide Single Shift E-Bike Groupset


Our Box Four tier is for those people who just want less fuss! You're fond of Prime 9, but know 8 is enough, and surely 12-42T is plenty of range for an 8-speed cassette. Our derailleur still has the Limited Slip clutch but now arrives with a more compact cage. The custom 8-speed chain is built...




boxcomponents.com


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I ride a lot in ECO mode and have some good climbs where I live, that’s why I prefer the 12spd. Plus, I’ve never snapped a chain.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Gutch said:


> I ride a lot in ECO mode and have some good climbs where I live, that’s why I prefer the 12spd. Plus, I’ve never snapped a chain.


It's more the wear that I'm concerned with....and the price of components on groupsets with higher gear counts.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

To each his own. I'm glad they still make other options for those that don't like/want 12sp.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

JKA said:


> To each his own. I'm glad they still make other options for those that don't like/want 12sp.


I agree 100%!


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

I prefer 12 speed setups across the board. In my experience, the 12 speed chains do a better job at lasting longer at the extreme cross chain line situations that 1x drivetrains require. I get insane amounts of mileage out of my x01 chains and gx eagle cassettes on my ebikes (and even more mileage out of my x01 chain, and x01 cassette setups on my pedal bikes). The wear rate on my e-assisted commuter bike with a 1x 10, seems to be significantly more substantial with regards to chain wear. There is just something about the x01 eagle changes that make them seemingly wear proof. Shimano 12 speed chains seems similarly strong, althoug not quite as strong in my experience.

Regarding buying used drivetrain components.... this is something that most mountain bikers I think, will try once. After that, you'll never do it again. Once parts wear down enough (too much) they basically become mated to that chain/chainring/cassette. Trying to change any of those in the mix, will cause the (beyond tolerance) wear to show up. This is why you'll hear bike shops recommend just riding a non-maintained drivetrain into teh ground as a group... and replacing it all, instead of throwing a new chain on a cassette that is past it's best.

Long story short... buy a chain stretch checker. I prefer the pedro's, 3 prong one because it's idiot proof, shoot, it's even 3+ beer proof. Replace the chain often, for eagle, I would suggest starting to consider replacement at .5, particularly with x01... with gx eagle, I've run them to .75 without burying the rest of the parts. This will allow you to get the most bang for your buck. Think of it this way, replacing your 12 speed chain at .5 instead of .75, means you're walking away from about $15 dollars in potential chain wear that's still left in the tank. To get that $15 dollars out of the chain, you're likely gambling with $50-150-250 dollars worth of potential cassette wear. This is penny wise, pound foolish. Besides, if you have an ebike, you should have an full size, extra chain with you if you're out in the middle of no where. Carry the .5 - .75 chain with you in your pack when you're over walking distance back to your start point.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

_CJ said:


> It's more the wear that I'm concerned with....and the price of components on groupsets with higher gear counts.


How long do you expect your drivetrains to last? I’ve gotten at least 1000 miles out of all my 12s chains/chainrings, and 2000 miles on every 12s cassette I have owned.


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

kmac2 said:


> My 10 sp bike was stolen last year. Finally got another bike that has 12 sp (11-50) SRAM NX1 Eagle. Not liking it as much as the 10 sp (10-42) which had XT shifter/derailleur. Not sure if the 10 vs 12 sp or SRAM NX vs Shimano XT makes a bigger difference, but overall I’d like to go back to the 10 speed. _It was really all I needed and I don’t want the extra weight from the 2 extra sprockets._


LOL


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

minimusprime said:


> ... with gx eagle, I've run them to .75 without burying the rest of the parts. This will allow you to get the most bang for your buck. Think of it this way, replacing your 12 speed chain at .5 instead of .75, means you're walking away from about $15 dollars in potential chain wear that's still left in the tank. To get that $15 dollars out of the chain, you're likely gambling with $50-150-250 dollars worth of potential cassette wear. This is penny wise, pound foolish. Besides, if you have an ebike, you should have an full size, extra chain with you if you're out in the middle of no where. Carry the .5 - .75 chain with you in your pack when you're over walking distance back to your start point.


Good advice. Thanks.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

I stay with 7/8/9 speed because its so cheap and I dont need gears.


----------

